# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  यूट्यूब देखें - धीमे नेट कनेक्शन पर भी

## AVF000

_दोस्तों, 
यह आज ही मिली है और शायद बेहतर भी है आप सभी की राय जरूरी है।
यूट्यूब ने एक नयी सुविधा प्रदान की है और इसे प्रयोग में लाने के लिये सबसे पहले आपको इस लिंक पर जाना होगा।

__यहाँ चटका लगाये।_


_
लिंक से खुले टैब में  Join the "Feather" Betaपर क्लिक करें और अपनी पसन्द के वीडियो सर्च करके आनंद उठाइए।
यदि मजा नहीं आया और आप वापस मूल यूट्यूब पर आना चाहते हैं तो आपको दाई ओर एक नीले रंग के बाक्स में इसके लिये विकल्प दिखेंगे।

_
_
यहाँ आप _ _अस्थाई _ _Just this onceऔर _ _स्थाई _ _Permanently जो भी विकल्प चाहें चुन सकते हैं।
मेरे कनेक्सन पर तो यह सालिड चला और आपके कनेक्सन पर कैसा रहा जरूर बतायें।
धन्यवाद।_

----------


## MALLIKA

> _दोस्तों, 
> यह आज ही मिली है और शायद बेहतर भी है आप सभी की राय जरूरी है।
> यूट्यूब ने एक नयी सुविधा प्रदान की है और इसे प्रयोग में लाने के लिये सबसे पहले आपको इस लिंक पर जाना होगा।
> 
> __यहाँ चटका लगाये।_
> 
> 
> _
> लिंक से खुले टैब में  Join the "Feather" Betaपर क्लिक करें और अपनी पसन्द के वीडियो सर्च करके आनंद उठाइए।
> ...



क्या इससे सभी तरह के वीडियो चल सकते है ?




सब तरह का मतलब सब तरह का !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*चटका लगाके आपकी डांट थोड़ी न खानी है !*

----------


## AVF000

_क्यूँ ऐसा क्या हुआ यस॰आर्॰ भाई!!!_


> *चटका लगाके आपकी डांट थोड़ी न खानी है !*


_यूट्यूब की साईट पर जितने हैं उतने तो पक्का चलने हैं।_


> क्या इससे सभी तरह के वीडियो चल सकते है ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> सब तरह का मतलब सब तरह का !

----------


## groopji

> _दोस्तों, 
> यह आज ही मिली है और शायद बेहतर भी है आप सभी की राय जरूरी है।
> यूट्यूब ने एक नयी सुविधा प्रदान की है और इसे प्रयोग में लाने के लिये सबसे पहले आपको इस लिंक पर जाना होगा।
> 
> __यहाँ चटका लगाये।_
> 
> 
> _
> लिंक से खुले टैब में  Join the "Feather" Betaपर क्लिक करें और अपनी पसन्द के वीडियो सर्च करके आनंद उठाइए।
> ...


ये ठीक है ..... वीडियो बिना रुके चल रहा है ...... बहुत काम की जानकारी दी है धन्यवाद जी

----------


## Badtameez

मेरी मोबाइल पर ये सब काम नहीं करेगा।

----------


## enter2050

मीत्रो अगर आप का नेट स्लो है और आप चाहते है की यु ट्युब तेजी से चले तो आपको एक औजार डाउनलोड करना होंगा जिसका नाम है speedbit video accelerator ये आपको यहा मीलेगां  www.*videoaccelerator*.com ओर फीर देखीये फरक ये औजार डेमो व्हर्र्जन है आपको इसे क्र्याक करना होगां जो की आपको आसानीसे गुगल पर मीलजायेंगा...! central 14

----------


## Badtameez

भाई मोबाइल के लिए भी कुछ मिलेगी सुविधा?

----------


## AVF000

_कुछ मिलते ही ठोक दिया जायेगा मनचला भाई…:)_


> भाई मोबाइल के लिए भी कुछ मिलेगी सुविधा?

----------


## vickky681

अच्छा है भाई

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

बहुत अच्छे .................. जानदार खोज

----------


## satya_anveshi

टेस्ट करके बताता हूँ।

----------


## Ranveer

> _दोस्तों, 
> यह आज ही मिली है और शायद बेहतर भी है आप सभी की राय जरूरी है।
> यूट्यूब ने एक नयी सुविधा प्रदान की है और इसे प्रयोग में लाने के लिये सबसे पहले आपको इस लिंक पर जाना होगा।
> 
> .............._


धन्यवाद .....ये तो अच्छा काम कर रहा है ।

----------


## AVF000

_आप सभी मित्रों का सूत्र भ्रमण के लिये आभार।_


> अच्छा है भाई





> बहुत अच्छे .................. जानदार खोज





> टेस्ट करके बताता हूँ।





> धन्यवाद .....ये तो अच्छा काम कर रहा है ।

----------


## Manavji

वाह भाई बिलकुल मस्त चीज दी है आपने ! धन्यवाद !

----------


## aryansaini88

हाँ ये काम करता है मैं ऐसे ही you tube चलता हू.........अच्छा चलता है......

----------


## satya_anveshi

बस एक ही शब्द उचित है, लाजवाब!

----------


## calvitf

झक्कास कोई बफरिंग नहीं ...................... हम ब्राडबैंड का प्रयोग करते है फिर समस्या थी

----------


## Teach Guru

> भाई मोबाइल के लिए भी कुछ मिलेगी सुविधा?


आप निचे दिये गये लिँक पर जाऔ मित्र और बिना रुके विडियो का आन्नद उठाओ   http://youtubemob.com

----------


## AVF000

_सहयोग के लिए आभार टेच गुरू…:)_


> आप निचे दिये गये लिँक पर जाऔ मित्र और बिना रुके विडियो का आन्नद उठाओ   http://youtubemob.com

----------


## donsplender

2 जी सीम उपयोग में लेता हुं । बफरींग से मुकित नही मिली । वैसाही स्लो है जैसा पहले था !!!

----------


## ajau4u

> आप निचे दिये गये लिँक पर जाऔ मित्र और बिना रुके विडियो का आन्नद उठाओ   http://youtubemob.com


ये मस्त है .....................

----------


## Mr. laddi

*कोई फर्क नहीं है मेरे भाई बफरिंग तो है ही अगर नेट स्लो है 
ज्यादातर मेरे विडियो बिना बफरिंग के चलते है पर आज नेट स्लो होने पर मैंने ये आजमाया तो भाई बफरिंग तो हो ही रही है*

----------


## kundansinghpagal

> _दोस्तों, 
> यह आज ही मिली है और शायद बेहतर भी है आप सभी की राय जरूरी है।
> यूट्यूब ने एक नयी सुविधा प्रदान की है और इसे प्रयोग में लाने के लिये सबसे पहले आपको इस लिंक पर जाना होगा।
> 
> __यहाँ चटका लगाये।_
> 
> 
> _
> लिंक से खुले टैब में  Join the "Feather" Betaपर क्लिक करें और अपनी पसन्द के वीडियो सर्च करके आनंद उठाइए।
> ...


कुछ फर्क जरुर है पर  मुक्ति नहीं मिली

----------


## Badtameez

> आप निचे दिये गये लिँक पर जाऔ मित्र और बिना रुके विडियो का आन्नद उठाओ   http://youtubemob.com


धन्यवाद मित्र ! मैं आज ही आपके लिंक को देख रहा हूँ।

----------


## AVF000

_सूत्र भ्रमण और विचारों के लिये आप सभी का आभार।_


> वाह भाई बिलकुल मस्त चीज दी है आपने ! धन्यवाद !





> हाँ ये काम करता है मैं ऐसे ही you tube चलता हू.........अच्छा चलता है......





> बस एक ही शब्द उचित है, लाजवाब!





> झक्कास कोई बफरिंग नहीं ...................... हम ब्राडबैंड का प्रयोग करते है फिर समस्या थी





> 2 जी सीम उपयोग में लेता हुं । बफरींग से मुकित नही मिली । वैसाही स्लो है जैसा पहले था !!!





> ये मस्त है .....................





> *कोई फर्क नहीं है मेरे भाई बफरिंग तो है ही अगर नेट स्लो है 
> ज्यादातर मेरे विडियो बिना बफरिंग के चलते है पर आज नेट स्लो होने पर मैंने ये आजमाया तो भाई बफरिंग तो हो ही रही है*





> कुछ फर्क जरुर है पर  मुक्ति नहीं मिली





> धन्यवाद मित्र ! मैं आज ही आपके लिंक को देख रहा हूँ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

भाई, बट इस सूत्र का नाम फ्री बफरिंग क्यों है?

----------


## great_brother

> भाई, बट इस सूत्र का नाम फ्री बफरिंग क्यों है?


:speaker::bell: हां भाई ये बात तो मुझे भी पूछनी है !!!!!!!

 :bloom: *G.B.* :bloom:

----------


## AVF000

_सामान्यतः धीमे कनेक्शन पर भी दस सेकंड की बफरिंग के बाद यूट्यूब पर वीडियो बिना रुकावट के चलता है इस लिए… 
यदि आप सुझाव दें तो बदलवाया जा सकता है।_


> भाई, बट इस सूत्र का नाम फ्री बफरिंग क्यों है?

----------


## rajkanwar

buffering hoti he koi furk nahi laga

----------


## Teach Guru

> _सहयोग के लिए आभार टेच गुरू…:)_



धन्यवाद मित्र.......

----------

